# Chemical Guys Eco Wash



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi,

I'm going to have my first go at eco washing  that means i'll be able to wash the TT in the garage 

Before i click buy, i guess i'll need a few more microfibre towels, are general work towels ok or is it better spending a little bit more ? also how many do you generally get through ? I suppose it depends on the condition of the car to start with though ?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

It does depend on the state of the car....Its well worth spending extra on good quality towels...General work towels arent up to the job.
I would go with about 6 towels thats the minimum I use when using eco wash.

Steve


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

From a personal point of view. I would be more inclined to purchase the tried and tested product of choice as in ONR. If used correctly there should be no run off anyway and safe to use within your garage. The secret of ONR is to conserve the water within your wash medium. So removing the sponge or mitt and squeeze it out till it is damp, but on water running out of the underside of the sponge. Prior to applying to your car. The more water you conserve in your wash bucket will help ONR to capture the grime being removed from your car. I would also point out ONR can be used as a pre wash also at a slightly higher dilution, prior to hand washing.

And with it being a full concentrate as well as a natural product it should work out cost effective also. This is not to say Ecco wash is a bad product. But I am always hesitate in using products that contain Kaolin in the mix, as there is no need for this unless your car has an upset stomach or indigestion.

Regardless of what is said within the blurb on the labeling.

I would also agree with Steve as to the quality of the towels. The plusher the towels are. Should increase the safety level when wiping over the surface. But technique is important as ever.

Gordon.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks, plush towels it is then, and ONR


----------

